# Erotic Sexual Massage for men



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

i have been spending so much time learning about how to do a men's sexual massage that im ready to practice on my husband.needless to say im so excited and nervous at the same time.my hubby is a huge fan of recieving massages.but he never talked to me about this type of massage.so id like to surprize him with a mind blowing one.

so my question is .. has anyone recieved a sexual massage before? will my husband rather have a blowjob than this type of massage?what would he think if i mess it up or if it doesnt do it for him?? are there any tips to make it more enjoyable for both of us??


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, since I am an expert on massages, I have be to a few spas. Don't bother wearing some elaborite out fit with lace, garters, and all that stuff. Strip down buck naked. Give him a good rub down with oil but i prefer not to be lubed up. Ask him if he wants oil or not. When rubbing him always, and I mean always try to rub your boobs on him while rubbing and if all possible rub your beaver on his leg or arm or anywhere that is not to awkward. always incorperate a bj and work from there. I hope this helps. But remember don't stop at the bj a real man wants the full meal deal.:smthumbup:


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Me'N'My'Girl said:


> i have been spending so much time learning about how to do a men's sexual massage that im ready to practice on my husband.needless to say im so excited and nervous at the same time.my hubby is a huge fan of recieving massages.but he never talked to me about this type of massage.so id like to surprize him with a mind blowing one.
> 
> so my question is .. has anyone recieved a sexual massage before? will my husband rather have a blowjob than this type of massage?what would he think if i mess it up or if it doesnt do it for him?? are there any tips to make it more enjoyable for both of us??


Erotic massage can be a great low-key form of love-making. Like other ways of pleasing each other it takes a little practice to find what you both enjoy and the best way of getting there. Try not to expect it to be totally mind-blowing first time round. 

It might be useful to set yourselves clear-cut simple roles: one of you has the enjoyment of giving, the other the enjoyment of receiving. It's all about your lover's pleasure and your turn comes next time. Then, as time goes on, after several sessions, you can fine-tune your roles in any way you like too.

As for bjs or hjs or love-making, well, they can be a great finale but erotic massage doesn't always have to end with a big 'O'. But if you go for it don't forget there's a point where unrelieved arousal can become too much...Sometimes the sheer intimacy of being devotedly touched for your exclusive delight is enough in itself to make for a hugely rewarding experience. It's almost like exploring another way of talking to each other.

As for messing up...if I had a penny for each time I've messed up i'd be rich! It's a learning process. Be generous with each other, remember the little things you don't like, or that turn you off...and do watch out for long sharp fingernails - they can be scary! 

You could check out a shop selling massage oils. Some oils are heavy and can feel sticky, others are light and need more replenishing. A wide range of aromas is available. And warm oils can be wildly arousing at the right time in the right places! Don't forget the other senses too. Some quiet music, a little low light and a sense of fun...mmm I need a massage


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

wow now im really in the mood 

just a question about massage oils.i read here somewhere that massage oils with aroma are just too irritant to be used "down there".is that true? and if yes then are there specific types??


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've never known oils to cause irritation but it wouldn't surprise me if some people do have that problem. I buy a UK chain-store's own brand and a discreet enquiry about sensitive skin-types usually gets an understanding reply. But if all goes well you may not need extra lubrication on really sensitive bits! Have fun


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow...and again I ask "Where do all these women come from???"

It's great to hear you wanting to do this for your husband...I can tell you just for the sheer act of initiating something sexual with him will please him...however..you must remember keep it sexual, or intimate..start off with a very normal massage...really get into the rythm of it...in your mind feel what he's feeling(at least that's what I try when I massage my wife), but remember what he likes as well....when my wife massages me, after about 20 minutes or so I start craving for some sexual stuff....a great place to start out is at the inner thighs...if I'm lying on my stomach..my wife will massage my inner thighs sometimes..which makes me want her to explore other areas(sadly she wont do this unless I ask for it)
Seamlessly blend the non sexual part of the massage with the sexual, tease him a bit..but you gotta finish it....the main thing is You gotta enjoy it as much as him...it'll make a difference in how he reacts.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

yes actually i think ill really enjoy seeing this "pleased" look on his face.nothing drives me on more than that.ill make this session solely for his pleasure and im sure that'll be more than satisfying for me as well as for him.really hope he'd enjoy it.i know i would.


----------



## Cherryfest (Apr 21, 2010)

My hubby and I did a full day 'tantric' massage course not long ago and it was awesome!
The main thing is that as you move around your husbands body doing the massage, not to lose contact with his body. Your hip, a hand, your hair anything even as you massage him ALWAYS keep some body contact. It's so often overlooked but it breaks the 'erotic' spell when the masseur suddenly moves away to replenish the oils or whatever. 

Just a tip


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I am guessing that a massage table is best but, if not on a bed with towels/sheets for the oil. 

PS Where have you learned the massage thing?


----------

